# POEM- Will touch your heart.



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

We all know what the rainbow bridge is.... a place we cannot yet go,
A place where our love is then stored deep inside until it's own time to show.
They cross the Rainbow Bride alone, with no one by there side,
Until they see us walk half way, our own arms open wide.
Tails wags, ears perk up, and eyes light up with love,
Never again too far away, or to high to reach far up above.
Once again, together forever, nothing seperates,
And then you walk together to the other side, past the golden gates!  


R.I.P. All loved ones who have been lost.


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

wow thats good


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

awww one of my rats was PTS today , this made me think so much of him , thanks for sharing !


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If we happen to go to the rainbow bridge one day we' ll need long arms to greet all the furry,hairless, scaled, feathered ones who went ahead of us.
It must be the best place after earth.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww, thanks. I got really sad when I read all of the people stories about them loosing their beloved pets, so I kinda dedicated that to all of them at once.


----------

